# Mason Jar Lineup



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

I so enjoyed cross stitching this (Dimensions kit)


----------



## sctienkamp (Mar 8, 2017)

how pretty!!!!!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh that's lovely! So welcome on a cold winter day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

♥


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Aleida said:
 

> I so enjoyed cross stitching this (Dimensions kit)


That is beautiful. My Mom did the most beautiful cross-stitch.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful, and beautifully done.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

How pretty! I like it☺


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That turned out great!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sweet...really nice


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

That’s beautiful ❗????????????


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

Aleida said:


> I so enjoyed cross stitching this (Dimensions kit)


Great job-I cross-stitch, so I know the amount of work that went into your picture!

Vickie


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very pretty. Lots of stitches there.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so beautiful!!!


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Very nice !


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

That is really nice!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That’s pretty. Will you be framing it?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## craftygal58 (Jan 11, 2015)

Aleida said:


> I so enjoyed cross stitching this (Dimensions kit)


You did a beautiful job. I love it.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

So pretty ! Is it difficult to learn this ?


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Lovely! Good job!


----------



## NKC55 (Oct 16, 2016)

So very nice! Good job! Show us a pic when you get it framed.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful piece and once framed will look lovely on a wall.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful, nice work


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely, great work


----------



## leesuzanne (Aug 19, 2016)

Name of kit and where you bought it.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Loveĺy!


----------



## cococoz (Sep 10, 2018)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh that is beautiful and so dainty. Really lovely.


----------



## kidhauler1948 (Jun 3, 2013)

I did the same one and had it framed with a double mount I just love it. I was fun to cross stitch.


----------



## NWKP (Nov 14, 2017)

I loved doing cross stitch, until my eyes didn't lol. Now I knit almost exclusively.


----------



## kitty knitter (Oct 3, 2016)

That’s beautiful! You have far more patience than I do. Tried counted crossstitch years ago, did not enjoy it. However, I do respect the time and effort of those who do. ????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

That is so pretty!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love it; it would make a beautiful window valance.


----------



## Reete (Oct 30, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, it looks like a painting. Very pretty!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

stunning


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

That is beautiful! Now I want to dig out some of my counted cross stitch to work on too


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Superb craftsmanship ..I love the design and the work is beautiful..to make the jars look like glass using the colors to create the look..Lovely pattern...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is link for kit: https://www.everythingcrossstitch.com/mason-jar-lineup-mrp-p44936.aspx?k2=e1y4


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Great work and I love the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

That is so pretty, I ordered out the kit, this morning on Amazon. Thanks for sharing. I probably haven't cross stitched in over 20 years, but I'm looking forward to making this!????????


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

The kit on Amazon is cheaper: https://www.amazon.com/Dimensions-Crafts-Counted-Stitch-Lineup/dp/B00FRH24AK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1548691496&sr=8-3&keywords=cross+stitch+kits+with+mason+jars


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

How gorgeous! I hope you're going to frame that! Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

GREAT!


----------



## CindyWal (Sep 22, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Lovely! I can see why you enjoyed it.


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

Lovely as can be


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

Too pretty to use.


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone. I just got home and am overwhelmed by the compliments.

I do plan to frame it and hang it. 

It was a Dimensions kit ...and I see two posts as to where it is possible to buy it. I received mine as a Christmas gift two years ago ...I did ask specifically for this chart. It took a while for it to come to the top of my to-do pile.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Lovely! We need a bit of summer about now!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

Love your cross stitch piece


----------



## sparrow2 (Jun 17, 2016)

:sm24:


----------



## preciousrex (Mar 18, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Gorgeous. Your stitches are beautifully done.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

lovely is it a table runner? I could see making several to use for a valence type curtain, too!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very pretty! Lovely work!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

It’s beautiful.


----------

